# Sabine Lake



## Skawlded Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

looking for crew to fish sabine. I have 24' Pathfinder. Can go anytime, including weekdays.

Chris
281-460-4741


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Mtek said:


> PM sent


Ditto


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

I am def interested. Will send PM available fri/sat/sun.


----------

